# Choosing sperm from London Sperm Bank



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I will hopefully be in the position of choosing my donor sperm soon from London Sperm Bank and just don't know where to start! Has anyone had sperm from here before? I can go from either Cryos or ESB (I think they are the other two) but really think I should just stick to LSB as otherwise there is going to be just too much sperm to choose from! (There's a line I never thought I'd have to use!). At the moment I'm thinking that choosing a donor who has similar physical characteristics to me is important, as in hair and eye colour? I'm just wondering how others have chosen their sperm as I know some clinics just give a choice of a few donors to choose from. Is it wrong that I feel like there's too much choice?!xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

I had treatment at LWC in Darlington,i was given only one choice of donor at the time as there was no catalogue to chose from, got it from London sperm bank he was Portuguese, brown eyes medium build I'm blonde and blue eyes i went with it could have refused but thought it doesn't matter that's what the good lord has handed me.

He is my double with blonde curly hair and brown eyes beautiful

Goodluck 
Katie xxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for replying Katie. I'm at Darlington too, currently waiting for chromosome bloods to come back. Hopefully they will be ok and then it will be the wait to be matched? Did it take you long to get matched? How are things with you, are you still at the Lister? As you have said I think the less of a choice you're given the easier it is in a strange way!xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello,

It didn't take long at all to be honest all my eggshares have been pretty quick ,I'm starting another eggshares in Sept  at the lister ,was due to do one in April but it  takes so much out of you the emotional roller coaster you also go on also think i may have implantation issues to this will be my 4th attempt for a sibling if this fails will pay for my own cycle at Darlington.

Hope everything goes ok don't worry about sperm it will all come together,the staff at Darlington will look after you also,had good experience there

Katie xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Personally I would look at cryos etc before using lsb. Mainly as yes there's more choice but matching physical characteristics will be harder at lsb. Also - personal paranoia - I think likelihood of other donor babies being in your vicinity is a lot lower from abroad.....
I also think some serious thought should go into the sperm donor choice process - imagine how your baby will feel when you say that was only one available or I didn't want to do too much research?A

Just my opinion.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes i agree its something that needs a lot of thought. I have looked at the others also but lsb do have hundreds of profiles to choose from. Obviously if I don't find any profiles on there I think are suitable ill look further afield. It's such an important choice I wouldn't settle for something I wasn't 100% sure of. Lsb also import some sperm from ESB which as you've said I like the fact there is less chance of future siblings in a close vicinity. But would like to hear what thoughts others have had when choosing.

The staff are fantastic aren't they Katie! Good luck for starting again in Sep. Yes it is an emotional rollercoaster but the support on here is fantastic.xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Personally when i was handed that one donor on that piece of paper i felt he had been chosen especially for me by the powers above..He was sent extra specially for me  PERFECT 

Katie x


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

We didn't use LSB but we did use a donor. We were given one choice and very little information about him, eye & hair colour, height & weight, skin tone, blood group and the country he was from. That was it! We were told he was the only suitable match, we could refuse but he was the closest match.  

So without much info, we decided to go for it as it was our only option, and luckily I got a BFP on my very first ivf cycle and we got  2 frosties too. I'm currently 7w4d and I have my first scan on Friday  

Good luck choosing! Tbh I'm glad we were just given a donor as if I had a choice I think I'd have driven myself crazy looking for the perfect one.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys! I'm sure I will be back when my head is muddled with what to do.xx


----------

